# Tiny Ants in Litter Box



## Holland_Lop (Apr 22, 2010)

So the past few weeks i've noticed here and there little ants in my indoor rabbit cage. I would clean out his cage every time I noticed them, and make sure there was nothing but his toys, litter box, and hay in the cage. Now, im finding tiny little ants crawling in his litterbox! This is very upsetting, as I am a very clean person, and I try to keep my bunnies cage very clean too. I went from cleaning out his litter box every 3 days to once or twice a day just to eliminate the small ants. Are they attracted to the smell of his urine/poops? Could it be the hay that I put in his litter box? 

I don't know what to do to get rid of the ants because i dont want to harm the bunny in the process. I've sprayed his litter box down with oil and vinigar to get rid of the smell, and haven't set out traps or sprayed anything because i know that it can be toxic to rabbits. Any safe idea of how to get rid of the ants? and should I be worried that the ants could hurt him?


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 22, 2010)

This is very strange sounding to me. I'm no expert on this at all, but are you sure they're ants? Ants, I thought, were typically attracted to sugar, not feces like other crawlies. If you don't have ants anywhere else inside your home and they are only in the litter box, are you sure they're not something else? Parasites...?


----------



## Holland_Lop (Apr 22, 2010)

they are certainly little baby ants. I live in a woodsy area, with a lot of insects and such. Ive had ants in my home and we've always sprayed, but we are reluctant to do that this year because of the possibility of the bun inhaling fumes. We havent noticed (other than a few here and there) ants anywhere else in my home, but when I remove his litterbox, or peak my head into his cage, I see the little ants running around in his cage.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't know about how to repel them away. Someone in my rescue recently asked about this and the people at the rescue did not seem worried about ants and rabbits. I suppose rabbits naturally living in the wild would not be particularly bothered by ants. :?

Wonder if any one else has had experience with this?


----------

